
Caliper: Hire the Best in Artificial Intelligence - deshraj
https://caliper.ai/
======
deshraj
Hi everyone,

I am Deshraj, a co-founder at Caliper, a platform for recruiting AI talent.

As ML/AI roles grow, we need scalable ways to test candidates' practical ML
skills at the screening stage (before they come for an onsite interview).

This exists for testing CS algorithms/data structures in the usual coding
interviews, but performance on those isn't necessarily correlated with
practical ML / AI skills.

It would be nice if recruiters or hiring managers could create a challenge
around some (say toy) data, invite candidates to participate in the challenge,
see how they compare on a leaderboard, look at their code if they'd like, and
then decide if they'd like to interview (and eventually hire!) the candidates.

Caliper provides exactly this. Would this be of interest?

~~~
jayant123
As someone who's had a lot of trouble finding data science jobs/internships, I
think a product like this would help a lot! However, I don't know the
challenges of getting companies/hiring managers on such a platform would be,
and I suspect that might be your main difficulty.

